# Wo kann man im Februar gut angeln?



## SergioTübingen (18. Januar 2006)

Hi,
ich würd gern im Februar einen kleinen Angelurlaub machen. Hat einer von euch nen Tipp wo ich hinfahren könnte? Wo fängt man denn was? Ostsee? Nordsee? Mittelmeer? ...? Da ich (noch) Student bin, sollte es natürlich nicht zuuu teuer sein. 
Danke schonmal im voraus!


----------



## carphunter1988 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wo kann man im Februar gut angeln?*

also im februar kannst du in der ostsee was werden wenn du dich mit dorsch und hering zufrieden gibst ich war letztes jahr auf nem camping platz und habe sicherheitshalber mal ne rute mitgenommen es hat sich gelohnt 

undzwar kostet dich das in der region mecklemburg vorpommern 
als jahres erlaubnis für jugendliche 10eur.und als erwachsener 35eur,ich weis leider nicht mehr was dich ne wochen karte oder nen maonats ticket kostet 


achja eine frage habe ich noch an dich ich bin seid heute erst hir angemeldet und frage mich wie ich solche fargen wie du sie stellst hir reinsetze würde mich über eine antwort freuen ansonsten wenn du die ostsee wählst petri!!


----------



## SergioTübingen (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wo kann man im Februar gut angeln?*

dorsch und hering wär vollkommen ok für mich. warst du da mit nem boot unterwegs oder hast du vom ufer aus geangelt?
ich war letztes jahr im märz auf fünen.. da ging allerdings gar nix. da war ne woche lang tote hose.

zu deiner frage: du wählst einfach das thema aus in das deine frage passt ( wie hier z.b. angeln weltweit), gehst dann auf neues thema und los gehts


----------



## Ansgar (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wo kann man im Februar gut angeln?*

Moin,

in Australien kann man auch gut angeln im Februar - damit das hier noch mal den Eintrag in angeln weltweit rechtfertigt ) ) ) 

Ist aber leider etwas teurer - aber nen Flug gibt es mittlerweile fuer unter 1000 Euro....

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Volker2809 (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wo kann man im Februar gut angeln?*

Hallo, 

nicht zu teuer sind momentan die Kanaren. Dort hat es jetzt ca. 20 Grad und Du findest so ziemlich das volle Spektrum an Meeresfischen vor. Wir waren letzte Woche z.B. auf Lanzarote. All-Inklusive im 4 Sterne-Hotel ab Nürnberg kostete die Woche 377,-- Euro pro Person. 

Gruß aus Nürnberg, 

Volker


----------



## Sargo (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wo kann man im Februar gut angeln?*

Hy,

mein tip ist Portual. Nette Temperaturen zwischen 15 - 20 Grad und besste
zeit im Jahr zum Angeln vom Ufer aus. Flüge sind sehr günstig (ab € 29) und 
Unterkünfte in der Nebensason auch. Beim Angeln im Winter kann man kaum 
etwas falsch machen. Wäre das eine Idee ???

Grüße

SARGO  |wavey: :v |wavey: :q :q


----------



## Mepps (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wo kann man im Februar gut angeln?*

hmmm in Florida auf Tarpon wär doch auch ganz nett oder????|uhoh: 

also in der ostsee kannts du im feb vor allem mit mefos rechnen. aber auch die dorsche lassen einen selten im stich#6


----------

